# ASX Dow Index CFDs vs futures



## yonnie (9 March 2009)

hi folks,

normally I trade the ES futures for the medium term and I see that IB also has Dow index cfd`s (INDU).
I saw 8 contracts traded one night last week and the price was higher than the index (wonder why?)

From the Asx I understand that if you sell a contract you pay 0.05% of the trade + 1.5% p.a. open interest and receive contract interest (will be nil I suppose) and pay dividend (how much? around 3% p.a.?).

I am interested because of the lower margin requirement:
futures around 15% and cfd`s 5%.

has anybody experience trading ASX index cfd`s?

thanks


----------

